# Homemade chicken stock



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2012)

Roasted a chicken last weekend and made some stock from the leftovers. I like fixing mine in my slow cooker. 
Just throw the leftovers in the slow cooker with some carrots, celery and onions and fresh stock in the morning.

Here are some pics.










































More pics and recipe here.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2012)

beautiful. I want to drink it.

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 18, 2012)

God, I wish I could take pictures like that!


----------



## tk59 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just finished making mine this morning! I could have written this post and it would have been perfectly accurate, lol.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks good! Try straining it through a coffee filter for a more clear stock.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool, I was thinking about getting a Costco chicken and making a stock from the leftovers later this week. My first thought was pressure cooker but there seems to be a difference of opinions about that. This could be my chance to use my slow cooker which has been sitting unopened on the top of my kitchen cabinet for a year or so... 

Stefan


----------



## Craig (Jan 18, 2012)

I did the same thing with a rabbit I did a few months ago. The only real difference is I put a bunch of mushrooms in when making the stock, along with the organs from the rabbit. Once I was done I put all the stuff I strained of the stock in the food processor with a little stock, butter, brandy and some herbs and made a paté.

That and it was way grosser because I had the head and everything. :lol2:


----------



## cnochef (Jan 18, 2012)

Great idea doing it in your slow cooker using cheesecloth!

Another good hint for maximum flavor and color extraction is to roast your veggies in the oven first, leaving the onion skins on.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the idea of using a slow cooker. I also saw in a magazine recently of someone using a pressure cooker to speed things up. That would be interesting to try.

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I like the idea of using a slow cooker. I also saw in a magazine recently of someone using a pressure cooker to speed things up. That would be interesting to try.
> 
> k.



I have found the slow cooker method to be the easiest, no fuss way to make stock. After dinner I throw the leftover roast chicken into my slow cooker with some carrots, onions and celery (plus anything else I have laying around), then top of with water. When I get up in the morning the stock is done. If you used the cheesecloth to line the insert then even the cleanup is easy.


----------



## dbesed (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is an interesting comparison between stock made with a pressur cooker and a traditional stock. 

http://www.cookingissues.com/2009/11/22/pressure-cooked-stocks-we-got-schooled/


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have to worry about a boil in the crock pot? I always thought for stocks you wanted just barely a simmer. My crock pot only has low and high and low still seems to bring a soup to boil.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 18, 2012)

My wife does this every week! its great


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 18, 2012)

Very interesting article! I do stock with some frequency, and may look into this further.



dbesed said:


> Here is an interesting comparison between stock made with a pressur cooker and a traditional stock.
> 
> http://www.cookingissues.com/2009/11/22/pressure-cooked-stocks-we-got-schooled/


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Do you have to worry about a boil in the crock pot? I always thought for stocks you wanted just barely a simmer. My crock pot only has low and high and low still seems to bring a soup to boil.
> 
> -AJ


My low does not boil on my stock pot. There also is no foam on top to skim like traditional stock.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll try it this weekend. Looks easier than a stockpot to transfer.


----------



## CalleNAK (Jan 18, 2012)

I made a killer Duck Stock over christmas. Bought a bunch of ducks to make duck tamales, rendered the lard and made the stock for the masa. They came out amazing and still have lots of lard and stock left.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 19, 2012)

try changing leek with mushroom


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Duck stock is one plentiful ingredient in my kitchen, goes in as white or dark stock, jus, then bigarade sauce, mixed with remouillage for braises, etc I love the stuff. If you're doing a straight white stock, i love to add the herbs and spices just in the last ~30, no longer, heavy on the parsley.


----------



## ejd53 (Jan 25, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Very interesting article! I do stock with some frequency, and may look into this further.



Very interesting, however I have to disagree with the author and agree with his interns. He is comparing apples to oranges when he dilutes the conventionally made stock so that the volumes are equal. I am unsure as to why he thinks that the only way to accurately compare the two methods is to end up with the same amount of stock, when it is the taste he is trying to evaluate. If he wants to do that, he should dilute the pressure cooker stock by the same percentage and then compare.


----------



## Craig (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone have a recipe for lamb stock? I've got some bones just begging to be used.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 25, 2012)

Whose would you prefer, White, Thuet, Roux or Ramsay?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice job on the stock,I will try that. I save my onion skins for my Chix stock- adds a nice yellow color.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 26, 2012)

Michel Roux said:


> 1.5KG scrag end, breast or lower best end of lamb, skin and fat removed, cut into pieces
> 
> 150 G carrots, cut into rounds
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks.

I've never been a fan of pouring a third of a bottle of wine into a stock. I mean I only do this to not be wasteful, but tossing that much wine in seems more wasteful to me. Obvious exceptions for when I have cheap wine kicking around.


----------

